# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ενισχυτης HiFi NAD 302

## KOKAR

Πωλείται ενισχυτής HiFi NAD 302
ΤΙΜΗ: 90€


*Description*
Because our engineers put sound quality first, the budget NAD 302 was voted European Amplifier of the Year 1993 - 94 and 
also a HiFi Choice ‘Best Buy’. The 302 is modestly rated at 25 watts per channel into 8 ohms, but effortlessly handles peaks of 
75 watts. Tone Defeat allows you to switch out the tone control circuitry for a more direct signal path.

Important fine detailing like the low noise phono pre-amp, separate pre and power amplifier sections (for future upgrading) 
and heavy duty loudspeaker binding posts all add up to make a fine sounding, easy to use and hugely successful amplifier.
*
Specifications*
Power output: 25 watts per channel into 8ohm (stereo)
Frequency response: 20Hz to 20kHz
Total harmonic distortion: 0.03%
Damping factor: 60
Input sensitivity: 2.7mV (MM), 165mV (line)
Signal to noise ratio: 77dB (MM), 90dB (line)
Dimensions: 420 x 108 x 320mm
Weight: 6kg
$_32.jpg 3a1c-DSC_5878-0-1-900x600.jpg 5380-DSC_5873-0-1-900x600.jpg 7086-nad_302b.jpg e8c79f64-21b5-11e6-9c9f-4ae199a94e4a.jpg

----------

